# How To : "GERMINATE YOUR SEEDS"



## Dankerz

To get your seeds to germinate you can do this in many ways. such as germinating them in the soil you will be growing in, or germinating them in grow plugs,jiffy grow cubes or with a starter tray from your garden store filled with germinating starter soil. 
The way i like to do it is the "papertowel in a ziplock bag method" for this you will need all of about 4 things! Seeds,Ziplock sandwhich bag,papertowel,water.
now when using tap water or water from your sink make sure you let it sit for atleast 24hours to kill some of the unwanted stuff such as chlorine and such or you can just use bottled or filtered water.

1. take a piece of paper towell and lay your seeds out on it as shown in pics.
2. take the water of choice and get the paper towell and seeds wet but not soaking wet, i like to ring the paper towel out a little to get rid of excess water.
3. lightly fold the papertowel over your seeds.
4. take the wet papertowel with seeds and place them inside of ziplock bag & seal the bag.
5. place the ziplock,papertowel,seeds in a warm dark area like ontop of your fridge,ontop of your cable box or in a warm closet etc. if its not totaly dark it wont really matter as long as its warm-70-80F should be fine to get them to germ. 
6. Make sure to check your seeds every 12/24 hours and make sure that they or the papertowel is not getting dry and if it is lighty moisten the papertowel and put back in bag. while your checking the wet papertowel, peel the papertowel back and check if your seeds have sprouted a little white tip from its shell, if it has a white tip(root) sticking out of the shell by atleast a 1/4" its time to plant them in your growing medium.


----------



## Dankerz

48hours later:  now after being in the ziplock for exactly 48 hours i peeled the papertowel open to find my 2 seeds have sprouted open with a 1/4" white tip root.(pic) now they are ready to be planted in their soil mix.. i used what was laying around.. miraclegrow with nutes. so i poked a few holes in the bottom of a foam cup and filled it with the soilmix, than i poked 2 holes using a pencil in the top of the soil(pic) and placed the 2 seeds root tip down into the soil(pic) than lightly covered them over. I than sprayed the top layer of soil with water and set them by my window.


----------



## Dankerz

24 hours after placing the germed seeds in the soil, we now have them just breaking the soil surface. now all you need to do is give them light eather outdoors or indoors and water them when the pots are dry. after 3 weeks you can start giving them a light dose of ferts if they look to be needing it.


----------



## Dankerz

sweet tooth#4


----------



## Bud Smoker$ Only

quick question , wat does germintating seeds do ? i just put them in water overnight n wait till they settle to the bottom , put them tip up in the soil , cover and watch it grow


----------



## Dewayne

Germinating seeds just let you KNOW the seed is going to come up i guess. It's just how you were learned to grow or how you like to grow. Some just stick the beans into the soil and let them come up. Some germinate. I personally prefer to germinate, it was how i was taught and my preference. Yours may be diff.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Hick

Mother Nature never used paper towels or a baggie.
  "IMHO"...this method is simply 'another' oppurtunity to muff them up. Those embryo's are _delicate_, Handling/moving/touching them dureing that stage is a risk. 
There was a time that I employed "out of container germination", _no mas_
I prefer to drop 1 seed in 1 hole, approximately one half inch deep, in a quality organic soil, (FFOC) well saturated. Temps around 75F and keep 'em 'moist'.


----------



## reefer

that is the method i use. I let my seeds stay in the towels for about a week. by this time, the sprout will be completly popped out of the shell and it has a root about 4 or 5 inches long. I just stretch the root down in the soil deep enough so the top of the sprout is just above the dirt. 

If you want to germinate like this, it helps to put the seeds and towels inside old CD cases and store the cases upright on the same edge for the whole week. This way, the root grows directly downward making it easier to plant. 

Most people plant them as soon as the seed cracks, but I found it works better to just wait and plant the whole sprout.


----------



## Passenger

Not bad, I followed sensi seeds guide with two plates together like a clam, I'll see how it turns up in 2 days.


----------



## Capt. Skinx

Also, genetics of hemp seeds sends the tap root in a 180 degree turn upon popping, so always put your seeds in your grow medium TIP UP, as they will turn down naturally. I you face them tip down, it will have to turn twice and loose precious growing energy (vital during primary seedling development!)


----------



## Gary Ganja

is it just my computer?how come i cant see any pictures?


----------



## Vegs

Ok, not too beat a dead horse here, but I couldn't seem to find an answer to my specific question.

Here's my question:

_If one was going to grow Hydroponically, and planning on using L.E.C.A (Light Expanded Clay Aggregate) as the medium for growth, how would you (assuming more then one will respond...I hope) germinate your seeds?_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut

The best way I can answer your question is to tell you to follow what the other people have said regarding the paper towel method....let the tip grow out about 1/4" and then GENTLY GENTLY GENTLY(i cant stress this enough) place the seed, root down in a grow cube.....i have used rockwool grow cubes in the past, they seem to work pretty well....you can buy them at hydro stores or online, they're cheap.....jsut remember to 1.use distilled water(even though some users mention tap water...i think distilled is your best bet. 2.dont touch the root with your fingers and try not to rough it up too much placing it in the rockwool cube.  once youve done that, place the cube into your grow medium...push it down in there so that the top of the cube is as close to flush with the top of the grow medium as possible....thats the method thats worked best for me


----------



## Capt. Skinx

I have noticed nearly ALL the post I read suggest placing the seed in the soil tap root down.  This contradicts the research I have done. I am not trying to tell anyone thay are wrong, I just want to share this info:
The following were taken from "MARIJUANA the cultivators handbook" by Bill Drake.....


----------



## numbinside

to each his own i guess


----------



## Richy-B

Just like your picture shows. After the taproot has came out 1/4in. it turns just like you said and you point tip of taproot down. Only do this if the taproot has done it's turn. So yes, point tip of taproot down when it has came out 1/4in. and turned, otherwise it goes up. Just depends how your looking at which direction taproot is going.

Still worried about doing it to some 80$ seeds! It's the only way i've ever done it!


----------



## ezdavedawg

i just put mine in a cup of water and wait till it sprouts


----------



## Joseph James

I don't know where this thread is going, but I never sow my seeds tap root up.


----------



## headband

the tap root will find its way down, its not like the thing will grow upside down. I normally use the paper towel method, but 2 days ago i dropped 5 beans in a glass of water, now all 5 have cracked and are ready for soil. Its almost guaranteed to sprout, if the tap root shows. From my experience.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Here i sit in amazement how cannabis has survived all these thousands of years on its own without someone to make sure her seeds fell to the ground the correct way up.


----------



## Dankerz

my thread still going..i may still have the pics on cdr ill see what i got and maybe put them up here or on a new thread.


----------



## goneindawind

i used a heat factory heating pad from walmart for 2 bucks i put my beans in apaper towle dat i had put in a cd case den i teped da heat pad to it on 1 side 6 hrs later sprouted and b4 this i was having problems withda seeds seems like dey love heat


----------



## honeybear

also, instead of a paper towel, a close-knit piece of cloth will do even nicer as clothes retain moisture even better!


----------



## Budboy

goneindawind said:
			
		

> i used a heat factory heating pad from walmart for 2 bucks i put my beans in apaper towle dat i had put in a cd case den i teped da heat pad to it on 1 side 6 hrs later sprouted and b4 this i was having problems withda seeds seems like dey love heat


 
Yup i have found that too, i did the two plates with paper towels in between technique, had a heating pad on top. This sped the process up by a day, in 36 hours they had an inch root on em


----------



## Thorn

I like to use the paper towel mthod so I know which seeds will or should come up. And also then all my energy is concentrated on looking at just those instead of lots of different pots and keeping them damp for a while without knowing if their gonna come up.

If money wasn't an issue for me i'd probably just do what hick does and drop them right in.


----------



## Runbyhemp

I do it the old fashioned way ... poke a hole in some dirt and pop it in.
Soma maintains that transferring seedlings from tissue paper can damage the micro roots and cause unneccessary stress.


----------



## Dankerz

anyway you know how..papertowell,glass of water,grow cubes..in the soilmix etc etc just getum growin...each and every method mentioned has worked all the same for the most part.


----------



## howardstern

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I do it the old fashioned way ... poke a hole in some dirt and pop it in.
> Soma maintains that transferring seedlings from tissue paper can damage the micro roots and cause unneccessary stress.


 
I agree, using soft/new potting soil is best - slightly padded down for some soft "firmness", light soft drip-watering for first couple of times until sprouting.  I usually prepare the plastic pot and soil, pack down for firmness, use a bullet tip for 1/4 - 1/2 inch, drop seed in, approx. 8-10 seeds per pot.  Cover the top with the light potting soil and lightly press.  Then drip-water using my fingers to cover a bottle of water and start from middle / center in circles to drench the soil for first watering (since brand-new soil) until water starts coming out.  Then stop.  Then MAYBE water second day just a bit, and then usually sprouts in a few days with some light waterings in between.  Let those roots go down in search.

I never had any success with towel-soaks, water cups, etc.


----------



## trillions of atoms

i have a thread on it, i use a cup of water, i wait till the tap root is an inch or over an inch then i poke a hole with a pencil and place root in after peeling shell off. the seedling is already out of the soil by then and have never had an issue. if you cant control your motor functions enough then do what hick said- throw um' in the dirt and water and pray!

my method is fool proof and will give 100% results on any seed that sprouts will be above ground.


like others have said- to each his own


----------



## JBonez

i let mine germ in paper towel until i see a taproot, it just barely is poking out then into the soil it goes!


----------



## papabeach1

Hick said:
			
		

> Mother Nature never used paper towels or a baggie.
> "IMHO"...this method is simply 'another' oppurtunity to muff them up. Those embryo's are _delicate_, Handling/moving/touching them dureing that stage is a risk.
> There was a time that I employed "out of container germination", _no mas_
> I prefer to drop 1 seed in 1 hole, approximately one half inch deep, in a quality organic soil, (FFOC) well saturated. Temps around 75F and keep 'em 'moist'.



due of what I know... Adam and Eve is punished....and the bible asks for our responsibility to help plants, breeding them.. grow vegetables..  bible did said the plants can not help themselves and needs our helps...

hope I did clear that up...the mother natures does need our help to grow greens.. God always praise you when he see you help plants to grow..

I have success grew 4 o'clock flowers.. now they are mothers and can handle themselves..they produces lot of seeds already!!


----------



## lisa

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> The best way I can answer your question is to tell you to follow what the other people have said regarding the paper towel method....let the tip grow out about 1/4" and then GENTLY GENTLY GENTLY(i cant stress this enough) place the seed, root down in a grow cube.....i have used rockwool grow cubes in the past, they seem to work pretty well....you can buy them at hydro stores or online, they're cheap.....jsut remember to 1.use distilled water(even though some users mention tap water...i think distilled is your best bet. 2.dont touch the root with your fingers and try not to rough it up too much placing it in the rockwool cube.  once youve done that, place the cube into your grow medium...push it down in there so that the top of the cube is as close to flush with the top of the grow medium as possible....thats the method thats worked best for me



Thanks for your nice advice.


----------



## vermont_farmer

Just a word of caution here. Remember, the tap root's mission is to anchor the cotyledon parts of the seed in the soil, then flip it up out of the soil to get the  photosynthesis engine started. There is a lmited amount of carbohydrate fuel in the seed to accomplish this. For example, if the seed is germinated in papertowels and the tap root is allowed to grow an inch or more, the seed may be doomed, no matter what you do.

The posted photo [from a book] above is absolutely correct. If you want to germinate the seeds outside of the soil, then you should check them everyday. When they have cracked and the tap roos just appears, it is time to plant them. Plant them tap root pointing up, just below the surface of the soil.

VF



			
				headband said:
			
		

> the tap root will find its way down, its not like the thing will grow upside down. I normally use the paper towel method, but 2 days ago i dropped 5 beans in a glass of water, now all 5 have cracked and are ready for soil. Its almost guaranteed to sprout, if the tap root shows. From my experience.


----------



## Hick

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i have a thread on it, i use a cup of water, i wait till the tap root is an inch or over an inch then i poke a hole with a pencil and place root in after peeling shell off. the seedling is already out of the soil by then and have never had an issue. if you cant control your motor functions enough then do what hick said- throw um' in the dirt and water and pray!
> 
> my method is fool proof and will give 100% results on any seed that sprouts will be above ground.
> 
> 
> like others have said- to each his own


lol...absolutely NO method is _100%_.. "fool (stupid) proof"..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes i agree with HICK...I have better luck just putting bean in soil and water..no preying tho..just worship..lol..I have tried all these other ways and find that just putting it soil works best for me..and yes TAO  to each his/her own..Good luck everyone


----------



## trillions of atoms

well it would be the same giving some one instructions that put something together and the person didnt follow the directions and the object you were making failed to be correct.

Well... foolproof way to seriously hurt yourself is to load a .357 stubby with a live round and put it to your temple, cock it and squeeze the trigger. Yes theres a very small chance the bullet wont fire but odds are.....its foolproof.  



Hope nobodys up to proving that one wrong. 


Nothing wrong with disagreement!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I will take your word for that Trillion..lol


----------



## Hick

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well it would be the same giving some one instructions that put something together and the person didnt follow the directions and the object you were making failed to be correct.
> 
> Well... foolproof way to seriously hurt yourself is to load a .357 stubby with a live round and put it to your temple, cock it and squeeze the trigger. Yes theres a very small chance the bullet wont fire but odds are.....its foolproof.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope nobodys up to proving that one wrong.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with disagreement!



rofl... "actually".. if you've only loaded it with _*"a"*_ live round,..(as stated).. the odds are 5 to 1, that it will hurt you.... Unless of course, it is one of the newer 5 shot revolvers. In which case your ods would be slightly higher..:rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms

well i didnt say to spin it hick 

now thats a real mans game lol


----------



## asiagrower

paper tower is really fast . 
some of my strain pop out in 18 hrs .


----------



## astrobud

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Here i sit in amazement how cannabis has survived all these thousands of years on its own without someone to make sure her seeds fell to the ground the correct way up.


 
+1


----------



## skyxhigh

i just put mine in dirt and watered. it worked


----------



## 7thG

i dont think it matters how u do it. I used the paper towel worked like a charm. when putting them in the dirt my hands were kinda shaking so they all ended up goin in the soil diff ways...some were tip down some were sideways. All of them, however, found there way out.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Helpful topic. I normally put my seeds in a glass of warm water. After about half a day to a day, they should sink and eventually crack.


----------



## o K U S H o

Sweet I just did this. Time to wait and hope it works =D


----------



## Shockeclipse

I just soaked by rockwool cubes shook out some water and dropped em in. I put them in a grow tray with a dome and put them in my storage area. I have six out of eight about 1-2 inches out the top and i can see the last two about to break the surface.  Now I just dont know what to do, wait til the last two come up and remove the dome, and add some light?


----------



## chris1974

No, no, no.......  its the little people, they do it ...I swear !  lol


----------



## midnightTOKER85

i had tap root get stuck to paper towel. droping it in dirt works just fine. i might put my next seeds in paper towel until the seed cracks then drop it in a jiffycube I dont want to mess with it too much and i saw on here somewhere about the seed haveing fuel well I dont wan tto waste the fuel pluse once I have a mother I will just clone her. last grow that I started I planted about 52 bag seeds that was a lot of seeds in paper towel to sort through. i love growing pot its just awesome. it should be legal and once it is I will have about a dozen house plants...Im talking just letting thoes mofos grow lol


----------



## seadog97

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Also, genetics of hemp seeds sends the tap root in a 180 degree turn upon popping, so always put your seeds in your grow medium TIP UP, as they will turn down naturally. I you face them tip down, it will have to turn twice and loose precious growing energy (vital during primary seedling development!)


Wow...I laughed out loud when I red that...I thought something weird was going on when I planted them tip down.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HI,

Thanks for the informative post Aplasia...   With all due respect, IME marijuana seedlings do not require or benefit from any nutes until they are about 3 weeks old with 3-4 sets of leaves developing. Nature designed things so that the seed contains all the nutrients that the seedling requires for this period.  They will tolerate organic amendments in the soil, but many strains will show slight nute burn if the mix gets a bit on the 'hot' side ie...  FFOF soil...  Most strains do fine in FFOF but I've seen several over the years that slow down and get slight nute burn if grown in their rich, organic soil.  I like to use a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Foxfarm Light Warrior and I've never seen a seedling not thrive in this mix...

Over the years I've tried a little bit of everything to see if seedlings would benefit from product A or product B....  and the ONLY time I've ever had problems with unhappy seedlings is when I use anything on my nute bottle shelf...

Peace!

Happy Growing!


----------



## Calbear

I am using indoors for veg, then trans outdoors in soil for flowering. My question is: If I germ. on/in a growth cube, should I leave the hydro/indoor medium cubes?..and, plant the root/cube combo??...or, should I hydro with a cube/soil  combo? Further, if I use a sterile soil medium indoors, should I place some native soil at that bottom of the medium?..or, just stay with SuperSoil, and add some of that to the native dirt in the outdoor hole?


----------



## Callawave

Well Im on my first grow, so I know nothing. BUT! I soaked eight Root-Riot cubes in RO water, squeezed out excess water, popped in the seeds and misted the surface regularly. Five days later all eight had two cotyledon leaves and had shed the shell. It worked well for me so Ill stick with that. :aok:


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank

The best method ive tried and seen the most results was using cottonballs. All i did was wet the cottonball about 3/4 then put the seed on it and i wrapped the plate with surround wrap. out of 10 seeds about 6 sprouted.


----------



## DonJones

Calbear,

I could be completely wrong, but from what know about horticulture in general, you are going to have all kinds of problems trying to switch from hydro to outside dirt.  That is assuming you are going to grow bigger than a couple of inches or longer that a week or two the outside because very soon after that point you will have roots headed every where on the sides and bottoms of the block and you are going to stress the heck out of them planting them into dirt outside.

From what I've seen, read and heard in person, most outdoor growers will either germinate their seeds and immediately trans plant them into little pots of soil/dirt to harden and start their seedlings and then trans plant the well rooted seedling into the outside dirt, being as careful as possible to avoid damaging the roots or stressing the seedling, OR they will sprout the seeds directly into starter cubes like rockwool or oasis foam blocks or many of the commercial "rooting" plugs,  then as soon as the plant is somewhere around 3" to 4" tall or 2 weeks old, then plant the starter medium directly into the small pot filled with soil and when they think they are ready, transplant them outside.  

* Whatever you do try to disturb the roots as little as possible!  I would never try to remove a rooted seedling or clone from any medium except peralite!* 

If you clone or sprout in peralite, when it comes time to transplant, either into soil or into hydro, take your small pot full of peralite, submerge it in a deeper container of clean water just like you would use to water the seedling/clone until the top of the peralite is approximately an 1" below the surface of the water, then gently agitate the pot and watch the peralite begin to float out of the pot.  Once you have dislodged as much of the peralite as will float out, continue to agitate the pot under water and *GENTLY* pull the seedling/rooted clone out of the pot and water filled outer container.  Done carefully virtually all of the pearlite will come of of the roots and what  little is left can just be buried in the soil or hydro medium along with the roots.  (This technique was posted elsewhere by our friend Hick.)

Good smoking.


----------



## Bubs420

I personally use the paper towel method. Last Friday I started to germinate 5 seeds and within 2 days, 2 of them had sprouts over an inch long. I like to use this method because it will usually let you know which seeds are good. Good luck to all you growers


----------



## leafminer

Pepe_Le_Dank said:
			
		

> The best method ive tried and seen the most results was using cottonballs. All i did was wet the cottonball about 3/4 then put the seed on it and i wrapped the plate with surround wrap. out of 10 seeds about 6 sprouted.


I wouldn't call a germination rate of 6 out of 10 a success, exactly . . . 10 out of 10 would be more like it!


----------



## jeb5304

i like the goood ol paper towel method. never failed me


----------



## ronnie77

During germination, the marijuana seed awakens from its inactivity. Water is essential here, for as soon as the seed has absorbed a sufficient amount of water, the seedling begins to form its root system. Next it breaks through its shell. There are various possibilities for the process of germinating :
1]Presoaking
2]Sowing in the growing medium
3]Outside growing


----------



## Happy Hooker

I have no trouble germinating my seeds in paper towel it works fine . I usually put then about 1/4 inch under the soil and have had no problems either. Today looking at a friends his was germinated the same time as mine and they had the tap root showing he put them in the soil about 1/2 to 3/4 of a inch down  there is nothing showing where mine is up threw the soil 1 inch high . Is he in trouble ?


----------



## Johny Weed

just one day in water overnight and the germination is done. isnt it?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I always use Oasis foam cubes kept damp and warm.  pH neutral and you can plant the cube into the soil/cup/hydrostone without damaging the taproot.


----------



## WeedHopper

I eather use the Paper Towel method which has always worked,,or,,I stickem in Potting soil and water the pee outta them outside and lettem go.Both works 99% of the time.


----------



## Locked

I will be popping a bunch a beans this Friday and this is what I will do:

Soak the beans in tap water that has sat out for a day...
After 12 hours I will give the cup a swirl or two and see if they have all sunk. I let them sit for another 12 hours or so. Then I fill solo cups about 2/3 the way up with Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. I use a spray bottle full of tap that has sat out and I mist the soil real good. Then place the bean down on the soil and fill the cup up the rest of the way. Soak that layer real good with the spray bottle and then water well....of course you put drainage holes in the bottom of the cups.

The reason I mist the soil before watering is because anyone who has watered bone dry soil knows the soil gets turned over violently as the water goes through...I don't want the seeds getting brought to the top of the soil. Then they go under the T5's...they are kept moist till they sprout.  I find the less I handle anything with a tap root the better...lol I all thumbs at times.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Freshly germinated (sown Saturday, popped Sunday night/Monday morning) Nirvana Papaya in an Oasis foam cube.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Freshly germinated (sown Saturday, popped Sunday night/Monday morning) Nirvana Papaya in an Oasis foam cube.



If you do a grow journal, I would love to subscribe.  I just got Nirvana Papaya, Ice, and Blue Mystic in last week, but it will be a few weeks before I can even think of dropping beans.  Gotta get the autoflowers finished, and out of my veg room.  I will be interested in seeing how that Papaya does.

Great Green Vibe sent.

HomieHogleg


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> If you do a grow journal, I would love to subscribe.  I just got Nirvana Papaya, Ice, and Blue Mystic in last week, but it will be a few weeks before I can even think of dropping beans.  Gotta get the autoflowers finished, and out of my veg room.  I will be interested in seeing how that Papaya does.
> 
> Great Green Vibe sent.
> 
> HomieHogleg



Most cool.:48: I randomly started a GJ today inspired by taking the pic, but that would be awesome if it is useful to a fellow Papaya grower.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57670 

I used to grow Blue Mystic too before I discovered Papaya.  If you need a good couchlock indica that forms big buds you will love Papaya.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Plop.  Oasis cube with freshly popped sprout into 5 gallon bucket.  I always start it in the same container I use to grow it to maturity to avoid transplant shock.

This will presumably work with peat pellets and rockwool thingys (I never use rockwool unless it happens to be around the clone I acquired, because of having to adjust the pH).


----------



## OldHippieChick

I do mine similar to Hammy but here's my only twist. Instead of a 24 hr soak I let em stay in water for two or three days in a dark cubby. I don't believe what others have said about them drowning. ALL mine end up with a tap root within the three days and less than .4 percent fail to sprout after they go into the soil. I adopted this style after seeing a thread here where HippyInEngland left some seeds soaking and then had to leave town suddenly.He came back to tap roots an inch long. Since I started this, my personal success rate has gone up at least 25%. KISS.


----------



## epicstuff

got me worried I saw my tap roots start poking out last night after just a few hours after getting them out of 18hrs in water.  I let them till this morning when the roots were over 1/2 " some of them. and poked them into the soil tap root down.  my Philipeano farmer girl commented that arent the shoots meant to go up ,  thinking dont be stupid they are roots they go down . but it promtred me to read this after.. AND I READ THE TAP ROOT FACE UP .  

Should I did them up and turn them over  quick or just leave them..?????


----------



## ozzydiodude

Leave them along they will be fine


----------



## drfting07

I sow directly into an un-nuted soiless mix with good drainage, that retains water well and has a stable PH. I prefer Pro-mix BX and add dolomite.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

I got 8 seeds in 8 cups of tap water half full , been in dark for a week and I put dem by the window for the next week, and I think I messed up. Its been almost two weeks and nothing yet. Are they done. Do I still have a chance to germ them. Any help will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## drfting07

Sorry, johnny. I think they are a bust.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Dammmm.....


----------



## Locked

2 weeks in water and nothing showing means they are shot bro...I was having a really hard time getting my beans to pop in water so I went back to "the moist paper towel in a zip lock baggie on the cable box method", and within 2 days they all had nice sized tails popping out. Will be using that method from now on. Jmo


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 2 weeks in water and nothing showing means they are shot bro...I was having a really hard time getting my beans to pop in water so I went back to "the moist paper towel in a zip lock baggie on the cable box method", and within 2 days they all had nice sized tails popping out. Will be using that method from now on. Jmo


:yeahthat:
or try planting directly in to soil...


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat:

Ive always had 100% success sowing directly into soil. Use MG Seed starter. Its ready to go as-is right out of the bag. Some do add dolomite. I make my own soil using Pro-mix BX + Mycro as my base. I would suggest Pro-mix, Dolomite Lime, a little worm castings and water with molasses. This is a great soil-less mix for seedlings, and you can add whatever ferts you chose when they hit veg. 

Good luck! 
Drft


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

tHANKS GUYS FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## mikesrozer

you should take good care of your marijuana plants and provide them proper soil and water.


----------



## applepoop911

a great way for germinating involves scuffing the seed all the way around with an emery board or sandpaper. dont take off too much so it penetrates the shell. this will decrease the time for the tap root to come out since the abrasions allow water to penetrate more readily. although germinating in paper towels will allow you to know which seeds will be successful, it has an effect that is also detrimental. the taproot comes out of the shell and wants to grow downward so when you plant it the taproot has to adjust using vital energy to do so. also it exposes the taproot to light which as we know roots hate light. just a suggestion no need to go on a flame war if you disagree


----------



## sasnak

Thanks professer PooPoo....


----------



## applepoop911

sasnak said:
			
		

> Thanks professer PooPoo....


i have a doctorate in fecal matters


----------



## Warrior

I have tried every kind of germing possible..lol...and after 4 yrs of growing, a friend of mine from Colorado suggested just putting the bean in soil and watering, as he does.....as long as they stay in my tent while the lights are on their schedule(must be for warmth), they germ 100% of the time.....no joke......K.I.S.S.....


----------

